# Bleigussform für Jig 1



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Kann man irgendwo günstig Bleigussformen erwerben.

Von Größe 1 bis 4 oder so ? Mit 7 bis 14 g ?


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform für Jig 1*

guckst du hier oder beim Boardpartner Hakuma!


http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/


----------



## jkc (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform für Jig 1*

Günstig ist relativ...
Bei höherer Durchlaufrate lohnen sich aber die Do it Formen, gibt es zum Beispiel bei www.Bleigussformen.de

Grüße JK
... zu langsam...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform für Jig 1*

mit 45 Euro sehr heftig, gibt es noch andere alternatven,selber gussformen herstellen ?


----------



## Mendener (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform für Jig 1*

Ja, gibt es ... hab mal ne Anleitung gesehen. Musst mal Googeln ...


----------



## Mendener (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform für Jig 1*

Habs schon: http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=682.html


----------



## Kegelfisch (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform für Jig 1*

Hier noch was besseres zum Formenbau :
Elastosil M 4470 ; gießfähig;kondensationsvernetzend;2-Komponenten-Silikonkautschuk;Hitzefest , für Zinnguß geeignet (max 300°C)
zu beziehen z.B. unter www.r-g.de
#hUwe


----------



## spinner14 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform für Jig 1*

Hallo hört sich zwar ein bisschen blöd an,aber woher bekommt man eig. das Blei???


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform für Jig 1*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Hallo hört sich zwar ein bisschen blöd an,aber woher bekommt man eig. das Blei???



Freundlich beim Dachdecker anfragen, er gibt Dir seinen alten Schund (mit Bitumen usw.) Da Du es sowieso einschmelzen wirst ist es Wurst.


----------



## magic feeder (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform für Jig 1*

sehr interessant diese bleigussformen.....ich werde mir da mal ein paar bestellen


----------



## angler96 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bleigussform für Jig 1*

Tach erstmal
Loht das überhaupt,sich die selber zu gießen,kann man bei Ebay nicht ein paar gut,erhaltene kaufen??


----------



## prignitz_angler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bleigussform für Jig 1*

oder bei ebay ersteigern so wie ich  oder angel domäne ordern ...ist der gleiche händler wie bei ebay


----------



## strawinski (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bleigussform für Jig 1*

also am besten beim reifenhändler die wuchtbleie kostenlos geben lassen. soviel wie die kosten und wie man beim spinnen und droppen versenkt hat man das bei den preisen schnell raus. kauf mal fünf jiggköpfe.


----------

